# do i require a respray?



## ash2012 (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi guys, purchased gtechniq P1 to attempt to restore the bonnet which is metallic panther black on a mk1 focus, a friend of mine had rotary which was used with a coarse pad I have been informed that the bonnet will require a respray and polishing compounds will not be sufficient, can this be rectified? or am going to require a respray?

Images are attached, what do you think?


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Respray needed thats been poorly painted before and you wont ever get that sorted sadly.


----------



## ash2012 (Jul 31, 2012)

Cheers, rather than going down the respray route which may cost me a few bob, I may just try and source a second hand replacement bonnet which will work out cheaper...

Out of interest what makes you think it has been poorly painted previously? I wasnt aware that it may have been...


----------



## zackruncie (Oct 15, 2011)

this has either been painted bad or somebody has been cleaning it with a brillo pad for the last 10 years ahahahaha


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I have no knowledge about respraying cars but I would try the P1 and see what happens. If you do need a respray you have nothing to lose.

If the polishing works, you will have one of the best 50:50 pictures around.

I would not start with a harsh pad even though the paint looks terrible, start with a soft pad first


----------



## ash2012 (Jul 31, 2012)

Lol no brillo pad was used, i'm guessing poor paint job!

p1 was used about half of the 100ml, there was some success in some areas of the bonnet, softer pad was used also but didn't rectify any of the severe marks which is on the majority of the bonnet, rather than waste more of the P1 i have managed to purchase a good condition panther black bonnet for £20.00! :thumb:


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

In the 1st picture the wing? seems to be just as bad?


----------



## ash2012 (Jul 31, 2012)

I have just checked the both wings they look fine, unsure at what angle i took that pic from  lol


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

You have nothing to loose! Try it, just one panel at a time in case. It's an old car and a prolonged poor wash routine can have a dramatic impact. Where are you based? Would love to have a crack at one of the best 50/50's ever lol


----------



## ash2012 (Jul 31, 2012)

Based in Coventry thanks for the offer, G3 liquid compound was also used with no joy, I have just literally replaced the bonnet with the one I purchased earlier today just needs adjusting and polishing some minor marks out

i thought rather than wasting more of the p1 unnecessarily as i had found a bonnet it would be more cost effective and i could use the P1 later as of when required and defo cost effective to replace rather than respray!


----------



## rsblue (May 8, 2011)

there no helping that sadly its most prob cheap crap lacquer that has been used, i have seen it few times before... re paint or new bonnet im sorry to say much then wont match the rest of the car paint will prob be off colour in certain lights ..


----------



## ash2012 (Jul 31, 2012)

yeah close up the old bonnet does look really bad, the replacement looks good...


----------

